# Plantage Google dans safari



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau dans l'univers Mac et je découvre le fonctionnement d'un ibook G4 avec mac OS X 10.3.9 qu'une amie m'a gentiment chargée de configurer pour elle.
Je viens du monde PC (sous linux) et je suis agréablement surpris par la qualité graphique de cette petite machine.
Après quelques exercices de renommage du compte admin de cette machine, j'ai maintenant un plantage lors de l'utilisation de safari quand j'essaye de taper simplement l'URL http://www.google.fr/  car j'ai automatique la conection sur mon compte gmail et le plantage immédiat de safari.
Sinon safari fonctionne et je peut faire des recherche Google en tapant ma question dans la petite fenêtre prévue pour, mais plus moyen d'afficher la mire Google.
Avez-vous une idée?

Finalement, j'ai trouvé comme un grand, il suffisait que je réinitialize safari avec l'option qui est gentiment proposée au menu mais que je n'avais pas trouvée tout de suite et hop le problème a disparu. 
Bon, à défaut d'avoir compris la cause, j'ai trouvé le remède c'est déjà pas si mal. Comme on disait dans mon boulot le support informatique c'est comme la médecine de campagne, on peux diagnostiquer, souvent soigner mais la cause est l'affaire de big brother...


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

hello et bienvenue dans l'univers de mac os X 
juste en passant, sache que sur ce type de bécane, ton amie pourrait installer Tiger voir Léopard, suivant la fréquence du processeur et la quantité de mémoire  ceci pour avoir une meilleur compatibilité avec les applications récentes et un confort d'utilisation accru !


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci Tsss de ta réponse qui anticipe bien mes préoccupations car en effet il ne semble pas évident de trouver des softs compatible 10.3.9
Le zibook a 256Mo de mémoire et tourne à 1,07 GHz, peut-on ajouter de la mémoire et upgrader le bidule facilement sans trop casser la tirelire? cela vaut-il le coup pour une simple utilisation bureautique?


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

Trés simple !, il a donc 256 Mo de mémoire, tu peux lui ajouter une barrette de 1go ddr2 PC2700, il sera au maximum comme ça, sur ce modèle Tiger ce portera comme un charme, Léopard un chouilla moins mais avec des options assez sympa (time machine, quicklook, &#8230;.).
Pour info, ajouter le giga de ram ce fait les doigts dans le nez, le logement est sous la clavier, jète un oeil ici tt est expliqué tt bien comme il faut.

- pour Léopard ou même Tiger, le booster en ram lui fera le plus grand bien -

Sinon, si tu ne veux pas trop te prendre la tête, tu trouvera ici de vieux soft compatible avec ton _vieux_ Panther !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

attention avec le type de barrette

il y a eu plusieurs ibookG4

certains exigeant des  barrettes 144 pin d'autres des 200 pin

(voir les epinglés sur mémoire et types de barrettes)


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils, dans un premier temps je vais effectivement rester dans la config actuelle et je teste donc quelques soft.
Par exemple j'ai telecharger Open Office version 3.0 mais quand j'essaye de l'executer il ne démarre pas est-ce un problème de version?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

suffit d'etre attentif et logique

tu as panther
OOO3 et c'est indiqué sur le site est pour 10.4 et au dessus
-
toujours regarder les compatibilités avantde télécharger ou  d'installer un truc
surtout si c'est panther

ici soit tu prends une version plus ancienne ( mais pas à jour)  , soit tu prends NEO office ( même genre et celle  en version panther)

soit d'autres suites ( celles en ligne  google , zoho etc ) marchent en versions 2010 en panther
 et encore mieux avec firefox
firefox pour panther ( donc pas les derniers non compatibles)


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

Ok, désolé, tu as raison il faut toujours regarder les détails avant d'installer.
Mais il faut bien se tromper de temps en temps pour apprendre, cela m'anène d'ailleurs à la question suivante, comment désinstaller proprement? c'est surement expliqué à plein d'endroit mais comme je suis nouveau je suis un peu paumé et comme vous êtes sympa je me permets de vous poser la question.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

la regle d'or
toujours desinstaller selon la procédure indiquée par le developpeur
et pas  via une autre methode ( improvisation  totale  ou desinstalleur génerique)
et tu seras ainsi certain de ne pas foirer


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention avec le type de barrette
> 
> il y a eu plusieurs ibookG4
> 
> ...



Merci de l'alerte, comment je fais pour savoir quelle type de mémoire est utilisé sur le mien sans le démonter tout de suite?


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

zorgol a dit:


> Merci de l'alerte, comment je fais pour savoir quelle type de mémoire est utilisé sur le mien sans le démonter tout de suite?



Menu pomme (tt en haut à gauche)
A propos de ce mac
et plus d'info si c'est nécessaire, onglet matériel, mémoire.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

comme déja dit
il y a des sujets 100% aux memoires 
listés par machines
il suffira de lire le post sur ton ibook

ou tu vas sur mactracker et prendre   mactracker excellent freeware   

ca te donnera PLEIN d'infos sur tous les macs

tous sauf les  derniers à cause de ca

prendre le 5.*09* ( c'est dernier  compatible 10.3.9, mais regroupe 90% des macs)
Mactracker - Get info on any Mac


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

super, avec MActracker j'ai ma réponse:  
Maximum RAM: 1.25 GB
Type of RAM Slots: 1 - PC-2100 DDR266 200-pin SO-DIMM (PC-2700 supported; however it will run at only 266 MHz)


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

mactracker c'est tres bien ( et fiable)
dommage que les derniers soient  pas compatibles  panther
mais bon c'est déjà très  bien qu'il ait sorti ca en panther jusqu'à fin 2009 alors que panther est officiellement un vintage depuis longtemps


----------



## zorgol (16 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> mactracker c'est tres bien ( et fiable)
> dommage que les derniers soient  pas compatibles  panther
> mais bon c'est déjà très  bien qu'il ait sorti ca en panther jusqu'à fin 2009 alors que panther est officiellement un vintage depuis longtemps


Vintage, c'est pas trop grave, tant que le service rendu convient pour l'usage demandé.
Evidemment dès qu'on cherche de nouveau logiciels c'est plus difficile, mais ça se résume bétement à un problème de coût. Si j'ai bien compris il faudrait au moins que je passe sous Tiger mais ça va couter combien?


----------



## tsss (16 Janvier 2010)

zorgol a dit:


> &#8230;. Si j'ai bien compris il faudrait au moins que je passe sous Tiger mais ça va couter combien?



Ebay est là !!!!
attention prends bien la version universelle (dvd de couleur noir), les gris sont attribués à un certain de type de machine et ne peuvent être installé que sur la dite machine !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

zorgol a dit:


> Vintage, c'est pas trop grave, tant que le service rendu convient pour l'usage demandé.
> Evidemment dès qu'on cherche de nouveau logiciels c'est plus difficile, mais ça se résume bétement à un problème de coût. Si j'ai bien compris il faudrait au moins que je passe sous Tiger mais ça va couter combien?


oh tu sais , chez moi, j'ai un tournesol qui tourne très bien  sous panther 
(avec OS superieur et barrette ... dans un tiroir,   longue histoire )

et franchement je ne suis pas vraiment gené , voire pas du tout pour 90% de mes besoins
( sauf certain trucs mineurs genre sur des pages avec  des outils  flash10, mais comme flash est utilisé pour n'importe quoi c'est quasi une benediction)


et je n'envisage absolument pas un macintel en snow pour chez moi ( je les utilise ailleurs)
 je l'aime bien mon vintage


----------



## zorgol (17 Janvier 2010)

Je reviens à mon problème initial du plantage de safari, ça s'était amélioré mais voilà que ça recommence safari plante régulièrement et quite "inopinément", appament j'ai la version 1.3.2 de safari. Faut-il que je rénintialise encore safari, mais je vais encore perdre mes raccourcis...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

mais pas du tout !

il n'y a que 10.0000... sujets " safari quitte"

tu fermes safari
et tu vires sa plist
Maison/Bibliotheque//Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist'

par ailleurs tes "exercices de renommage"  ont sans doute mis un boxon pas possible dans les autorisations

rederesser tout ca en faisant une reparation des autorisations


----------



## zorgol (17 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'y a que 10.0000... sujets " safari quitte"



Justement 10.000 c'est un peu beaucoup et parfois trop d'infos tue l'info.
La réparation des autorisations, je l'ai déjà fais mais il faut peut-être que j'essaye encore une fois. Et donc je supprime le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist comme tu me l'indique, encore merci.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

zorgol a dit:


> Justement 10.000 c'est un peu beaucoup et parfois trop d'infos tue l'info..


d'où l'intérêt de ne pas éparpiller les...demandes


----------



## zorgol (18 Janvier 2010)

OK, on va pouvoir cloturer ce topic,
La solution semble être l'installation de firefox 2.0020 qui est la version compatible pour Panther.


----------

